# What are they?



## jeffashman (Sep 28, 2021)

I'll let folks try to guess what these are. Taken with the Sigma 105mm macro, and the Sigma APO 1.4x DG teleconverter. What are they? Where are they? How big do you think they are?

f/4.0 1/125 ISO 8000 147mm


sep28202101 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Overread (Sep 28, 2021)

It looks like something in water - algae or another green particle chocking this bit of water. I'd almost say frogspawn but they appear too small and lacking the distinctive black central colour. But I'd guess some kind of egg/sac or such in water.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 30, 2021)

Pretty close. They are the eggs of Albino Bronze Corydoras (corydoras aenus) on the front glass of the aquarium, and are about 1mm in size. The lighter green specs are algae on the aquarium glass, while the green in the background is an aquarium plant. I have a planted aquarium that I keep them in. I started out with three, and now have about a dozen. My Cherry Shrimp have exploded from six to about thirty or so.


----------



## Overread (Oct 1, 2021)

Ahh neat, little fish eggs! And yeah the side of the glass makes sense in how you were able to get so close and get a nice flat plane to focus on.


----------



## Donde (Oct 26, 2021)

That's not fair, nobody was going to guess that!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 27, 2021)

When you ask us to guess something it has to be something that we have a chance of guessing.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 27, 2021)

I missed this one somehow. Just off the top of my head I would say they're the eggs of maybe some Albino Bronze Corydoras. 😏


----------



## Space Face (Oct 27, 2021)

Fish or water based life was my first thought.


----------

